# Looking for opinions on block wall pricing



## Hhgroup (May 11, 2011)

i have an job that I bid on. But my bid was to high so I was given the number that I need to be at in order to get it. It's a commercial job and it's 1886 facial feet all materials are on the job, I don't have to supply anything but the labor and equipment for job. In order to get the job I have to be at 6 dollars facial ft. I need some opinions, do you think it worth it?


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Hhgroup said:


> i have an job that I bid on. But my bid was to high so I was given the number that I need to be at in order to get it. It's a commercial job and it's 1886 facial feet all materials are on the job, I don't have to supply anything but the labor and equipment for job. In order to get the job I have to be at 6 dollars facial ft. I need some opinions, do you think it worth it?


we don't discuss money..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

